# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Φτηνό UPS... Λέει???

## rentis_city

MUSTEK UPS 800 PRO SERIAL RETAIL

Το νέο Mustek UPS 800 PRO σε λειτουργία Line Interactive αποτελεί μια προηγμένη 
λύση για την προστασία του υπολογιστή. Αγοράστε το σήμερα και εκμεταλλευτείτε 
την μοναδική τιμή προσφοράς για σύστημα 800VA που μάλιστα συνοδεύεται από εγγύηση 
άμεσης αντικατάστασης. 

Μέγιστη Ισχύς: 800 VA / 480W. 
Τρόπος λειτουργίας: Line Interactive με Automatic Voltage Regulator (AVR). 
Έξοδοι: 3 έξοδοι DIN με υποστήριξη backup. Επιπλέον είσοδος - έξοδος για προστασία τηλεφωνικής γραμμής. 
Επικοινωνία με τον υπολογιστή: Σειριακή έξοδος επικοινωνίας με κατάλληλο software και καλώδιο σύνδεσης. 
Εγγύηση: 1 χρόνο. 
Διαστάσεις: 100x330x140 (LxWxH) mm. 
Βάρος: 6,5 κιλά

TIMH: 99 € + 17.82 € 18% ΦΠΑ = 116.82 € (39806 δρχ)

URL --> http://www.e-shop.gr/sql/show_per.phtml?id=PER.701300

Πάνω σε αυτό σκοπεύω να συνδέσω τα εξής:
1) κύριος υπολογιστής 
2) την οθόνη του
3) olivetti router!
4) Compex switch 10/100 8 ports
5) Dlink 900+ AP

Τα παραπάνω έχουν τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:
1)	ATX PSU 300W (Addtronics)
AMD Duron 750 MHz
SDRAM 512 MB 133 MHz
MSI K7T-PRO 2A
Hercules GeForce 2 MX 32 MB
HDD#1 Maxtor 60GB ATA133 7200RPM 2MB
HDD#2 Western Digital 15GB ATA66 7200RPM 2MB
DVD-ROM Pioneer 16X
CD-Recorder Plextor 12x10x32 EIDE
FDD 1.44MB (Τι πρωτότυπο!)
Creative SoundBlaster Live! Platinum 5.1
TV/Radio Tuner Pinnacle PCTV Pro
Keyboard Multimedia (Πλαίσιο)
Optical mouse Microsoft IntelliEye Explorer
NIC 10/100 Ethernet Realtek (RTL8139)
IrDA Port (κοινώς υπέρυθρες) συνδεδεμένο πάνω σε υποδοχή στην μητρική πλακέτα

2) Daewoo 17" ίντσες (δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι περισσότερα, πάντως πρέπει να είναι πολύ 
φτηνιάρικο μοντέλο, δεν έχει επίπεδο καθοδικό σωλήνα.)

3) Intel Pentium 166 MHz MMX!, 32 MB RAM, HDD 1.5 GB
Σκοπεύω να του προσθέσω τα εξής: 1 NIC 10/100 Ethernet + 1 ISA Adaptor 
+ 1 κάρτα wifi 802.11b (senao ή κάτι παρόμοιο κλπ.)

4) 7.5V * 1.5A = 11.25W

5) 5V * 2A = 10W

Λοιπόν, το UPS παρέχει 480W.
Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε καταναλώσει 4) + 5) = 10 + 11.25 = 21.25W
Τα 1) 2) 3) πόσα Watts λέτε να καταναλώνουν?
Σημειωτέον ότι μας έχουν περισσέψει 480 - 21.25 = 458.75 Watts...

ΥΓ1: Αν τελικά αξίζει το προαναφερθέν UPS, τότε θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή και φτηνή λύση 
για τους δρομολογητές του AWMN. Έτσι μπορεί να επιτευχθεί και το πολυπόθητο QoS!
ΥΓ2: Sorry για το μεγάλο post!
ΥΓ3: Το παρόν δεν έχει διαφημιστικό χαρακτήρα!

----------


## wiresounds

Και εγώ κοιτούσα αυτό σήμερα, μεταξύ άλλων !  ::  
Θέλω ένα για το ταρατσο-Olivetti για αποκλειστική χρήση, αλλά ίσως και κανένα μικρότερο μοντέλο, και φθηνότερο!

Για να βοηθήσω, δες τι έχω βάλει επάνω στο UPS που έχω.

Να αναφέρω ότι τώρα χρησιμοποιώ ένα KEBO UPS-1000M (170 ευρώ, made in China), 1000VA, το οποίο τροφοδοτεί :

1) AMD Athlon 2600XP, 350watt psu, ...., (Win XP)

2) AMD Athlon 1,33GHz, 300watt psu, ... (Redhat 8 )

3) Celeron 950MHz, 2 NIC 10/100 (IPcop)

4) Goldstar Studioworks 20i, οθόνη 20'', νομίζω καταπίνει 140watt

Πριν από το 1000άρι UPS έχω βάλει και έναν ηλεκτρονικό σταθεροποιητή τάσης KEBO 1000VA (60 ευρώ) για διπλή σταθεροποίηση. Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε.  ::

----------


## DiGi

Ayto exw parei kai paei para poli kala.
Sikonei 4 box + ta 2 dlink me forto sto 60%

DiGi

----------


## eurochance

Παιδιά νομίζω πως και τα inform Guard τα οποία είναι και πολύ φθηνότερα, είναι το ίδιο αποτελεσματικά

----------


## rentis_city

> Παιδιά νομίζω πως και τα inform Guard τα οποία είναι και πολύ φθηνότερα, είναι το ίδιο αποτελεσματικά


Να μας έλεγες και πού τα πουλάνε αυτά, καλά θα ήτανε...  ::

----------


## eurochance

Σιγουρα το πουλαει η Megabit αλλα και συνεργατες της
πηγαινει στα 132 ευρω τελική το 
GS 1200AP	1200	AVAILABLE	220,230,240 1

----------


## ngia

νομιζω οτι τα πιο ακριβα ups θα ειναι τυπου interactive, δηλαδή παιρνουν την AC ταση, την κανουν DC και μετα παλι AC. Παρεμβαλονται δηλαδη αναμεσα στην ταση και στο PC, παρεχοντας ετσι και προστασια απο υπερτασεις και δινοντας σταθερη εξοδο παντα. Αντιθετα τα φτηνα, ειναι standby, δηλαδη οταν πεσει το ρευμα πολύ γρηγορα γινεται η μεταγωγή. Ετσι ενωσο εχουμε ρευμα, απλως περναει την ταση στο PC, η οποια μπορει να μην ειναι και καλης ποιοτητας. αρα για το ταρατσατο pc νομιζω οτι ενα τυπου standby ειναι επαρκες, ενω για το καλο και ακριβο μας pc αν θελουμε να ειμαστε 100% σιγουροι πρεπει να ειναι interactive

----------


## JS

Akoma kai ta line interactive diaferoun metaksu tous. Malista twra ligo polu ola einai line interactive. Den kserw na pw akribws diafores alla mporw na pw kapoia proterimata tou (nomizw panakribou) dikou mou APCSMartUPS 420.

->APOLYTA statheri eksodos ! Me exei psarwsei entelws  ::  
->An ginei mikri ptwsi tasis I kapoio mikro spike DEN dinei amesws apo mpataries alla exei ena kuklwma pou fernei kanoniki tasi xwris na paei stis mpataries.(den kserw akribws pws to kanei - den eimai ilektronikos  ::  )

Etsi, mporei sto mati ola na moiazoun idia alla den einai. Episis simantiko rolo paizei i poiotita kataskeuis tous. Egw eimai polu euxaristimenos apo to diko mou, an kai twra gia na balw to pc stin taratsa, ton ftp server kai ta gurw gurw tha paw stin lusi enos ftinou me polla W.
An omws thelete gia to PC sas UPS parte to KALYTERO. Eidika an exete dwsei polla lefta gia othoni, PSU.

----------


## Tbl

UPS=APC ..

egw exw brei 2 smartups 650 pou 8a pigenan sta skoupidia an den ta eperna , epeidh einai megalo to kostos tou na ala3eis bataria...

to exw syndesei me mia deep cycle bataria 12v 55Ah kai krataei 2 peripou wres se arketo load (2pc)

pantws exw na pw oti apo poiothta kataskeyhs ta apc einai ekplhktika, to mono arnitiko einai i timh tous...

gia ali mia fora isxyei to oti plhrwneis perneis..

----------


## rentis_city

> Παιδιά νομίζω πως και τα inform Guard τα οποία είναι και πολύ φθηνότερα, είναι το ίδιο αποτελεσματικά


[quote=eurochance]Σιγουρα το πουλαει η Megabit αλλα και συνεργατες της 
πηγαινει στα 132 ευρω τελική το 
GS 1200AP 1200 AVAILABLE 220,230,240 1

----------


## rentis_city

Πριν δυο βδομάδες περίπου αγόρασα αυτό το Mustek 800VA/480W.
*ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ:*
Μόνο καλά λόγια έχω να πω, είναι πολύ καλό για τα λεφτά του.
Too good too be true που λένε.
1) Προς το παρόν πάνω του έχω συνδεδεμένο το PC και την οθόνη μόνο.
Με αυτά λοιπόν μου αναφέρει ένα φορτίο της τάξεως του 33-35%.
Όταν κάνω αντιγραφή cd on-the-fly, ανεβαίνει στο 38%.
Δηλαδή τρώνε μόνο 160-180 Watts, ποσό πολύ μικρό αν αναλογιστεί 
κάποιος πόσο hardware έχω μεσ' το κουτί!  ::  

2) Το voltage έχει παίξει σε τιμές 218-236 Volts. Στα 236 και πάνω, 
ενεργοποιείται το AVR και κατεβαίνει αμέσως στα 218-220.
Η συχνότητα "καρφωμένη" στα 49 Hz (για την ακρίβεια στα 49.8 περίπου).
Μόνο άμα παίξει από μπαταρία στρογγυλοποείται στα 50.

3) Ξέρει κανένας σε τι χρησιμεύει η σύνδεση RJ-11? Σε τι θα με 
προστατέψει δηλαδή? Από όσο ξέρω το voltage των τηλεφωνικών 
γραμμών είναι πολύ λίγο και (νομίζω) DC. Επίσης έχω δει κάποια άλλα 
UPS που έχουν και για RJ-45 (για Ethernet νομίζω, μάλλον όχι για ISDN). 
Και εδώ πάλι, τι νόημα έχει?

4) Το πρόγραμμα έχει και ένδειξη και για θερμοκρασία, μόνο που αυτή 
(από την μέρα που το αγόρασα και το παρακολουθώ συνέχεια) είναι 
κολλήμένη στους 37.8 Κελσίου. Γιατί?

5) Επειδή οι έξοδοι του UPS είναι DIN, μήπως ξέρει κανένας κάποιο τρόπο 
να μπορώ να συνδέω πάνω του κανονική πρίζα? Βασικά θέλω να βάλω ένα 
πολύμπριζο και πάνω σε αυτό το D-Link 900+ και το Compex Switch 8x.

Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα!  ::

----------


## takis

ποσο περιπου χρονο ζωης εχει ενα φτηνο σχετικα UPS απο θεμα μπαταριας εννοειται ? μιλαμε για χρηση ταρατσας, υπολογιστης με λινουξ αντε και ενα ΑΡ πανω... επειτα ποσο κανει να αλλαξεις μπαταρια ?

----------


## dimanast

> ποσο περιπου χρονο ζωης εχει ενα φτηνο σχετικα UPS απο θεμα μπαταριας εννοειται ? μιλαμε για χρηση ταρατσας, υπολογιστης με λινουξ αντε και ενα ΑΡ πανω... επειτα ποσο κανει να αλλαξεις μπαταρια ?


peripou sto 1-1,5 xrono ean iparxoun problimata tasis..

ean den exeis tote mporei na pane kai 2 xronia....

PS gia to sigekrimeno mustec leo apo empeiria ...

----------


## dimanast

> 3) Ξέρει κανένας σε τι χρησιμεύει η σύνδεση RJ-11? Σε τι θα με 
> προστατέψει δηλαδή? Από όσο ξέρω το voltage των τηλεφωνικών 
> γραμμών είναι πολύ λίγο και (νομίζω) DC. Επίσης έχω δει κάποια άλλα 
> UPS που έχουν και για RJ-45 (για Ethernet νομίζω, μάλλον όχι για ISDN). 
> Και εδώ πάλι, τι νόημα έχει?


nai einai gia ta tilefonika kalodia ( sto netmod to kalodio pou erxete apo ton Pote sindeete se rj-11 porta esoterika)





> 5) Επειδή οι έξοδοι του UPS είναι DIN, μήπως ξέρει κανένας κάποιο τρόπο 
> να μπορώ να συνδέω πάνω του κανονική πρίζα? Βασικά θέλω να βάλω ένα 
> πολύμπριζο και πάνω σε αυτό το D-Link 900+ και το Compex Switch 8x.


perneis ena visma apo kapio magazi ilektronikon , ligo kalodio reumatos , ena polimprizo ..... to sinarmologeis kai to vazeis na paixei...
 ::

----------


## JS

> peripou sto 1-1,5 xrono ean iparxoun problimata tasis..
> 
> ean den exeis tote mporei na pane kai 2 xronia....
> 
> PS gia to sigekrimeno mustec leo apo empeiria ...


Oxi re paidia...milate sobara ???
Kai thewreite sobari agora auta ta UPSes ? (elpizw na min prosbalw kanenan  ::  )
-> SmartUPS (APC) filou mou, edw kai ~3 xronia SYNEXOYS leitourgias se SERVER tis etairias (kala den einai kai kanas XEON server  ::  ) pou einai 24/7 anoixtos DEN exei allaksei mpataria. Kai den exoun kai to kalutero reuma (to AVR mpainei suxna, kai kammia fora kai i mpataria)
-> SmartUPS theiou mou sta Xania (pou simeiwteon exoun APARADEKTO reuma- stoidi gia pes...  ::  ), to exei 1,5 xrono kai einai san kainourgio. 
-> SmartUPS420 diko mou 2 xronwn, me polles fores na paei stin mpataria logw diakopwn reumatos kai me fortio konta sto 100% , kai einai mia xara.

Emena mou eipan oti gia mpataria tha axolithw meta ta 5 eti...pes omws oti itan promotion auto...

PROSOXH loipon stis agores sas...kammia fora to arxiko kostos se swzei apo polla !!!
An twra thelete 1000VA ...tote ontws den exoume oloi ta 1000Euro na paroume APC  ::

----------


## stoidis

> -> SmartUPS theiou mou sta Xania (pou simeiwteon exoun APARADEKTO reuma- stoidi gia pes...


Αχ... ένας από τους λόγους που έχω μετακομίσει στο Πολυτεχνείο!  ::

----------


## rentis_city

Σήμερα έκανα ένα benchmark στο Mustek UPS 800VA/480W.
Εννοώ πόση ώρα αντέχει χωρίς AC, μόνο με την μπαταρία του.
Τι ψάρια έπιασε λοιπόν?
Με ένα φορτίο στο 33% (~160W), δηλαδή οθόνη και PC μαζί, 
άντεξε ένα uptime της τάξεως των 16 λεπτών και κάτι ψιλά...  ::  
Δεν είναι κι άσχημο για τα λεφτά του...  ::  
Αλήθεια, άμα συνέδεα πάνω του ένα laptop, πόση ώρα λέτε να αντέχει?
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι ένας φορητός καταναλώνει 50 Watts...
Με μέθοδο των τριών βγαίνει ή δεν είναι γραμμική η αύξηση?  ::

----------


## fidakis

Καλημέρα,

Ο χρόνος ζωής των μπραταριών ενός οποιουδήποτε UPS εξαρτάται κυρίως από δύο παράγοντες:

1) Πόσο καλές είναι οι ρημάδες οι μπαταρίες που βάζεις μέσα
2) Πόσο συχνά "ξελιγώνονται".

Το (2) έχει να κάνει άμεσα με το τι φορτίο μπορούν να αποθηκεύσουν (Ah) και συνεπώς το ποσοστό που θα χάσουν κάθε φορά που θα πρέπει να δόσουν ισχύ.

Άρα, συμπερασματικά
1) Όταν αλλάζετε μπαταρίες μην τσιγκουνεύεστε λίγα ? παραπάνω να πάρετε την καλύτερη μάρκα
2) Προτιμήστε να κάνετε shutdown το μηχάνημα σχετικά γρήγορα (και όχι να περιμένει το "battery low" για να κλείσει. Τα καλά UPS (όπως της APC) ξεχωρίζουν εδώ με ρυθμίσεις του τύπου "δώσε ρεύμα στο φορτίο αφού φορτίσεις πρώτα πάνω από το τόσο%" και "δώσε ρεύμα αφού το δίκτυο σταθεροποιηθεί για τόσα λεπτά" (ξέρετε το σπαστικό ήρθε το ρεύμα για 5 λεπτά και ξανακόπηκε). Όλα αυτά βοηθούν την μπαταρία να ζήσει περισσότερο.

Όσο για την χρησιμοτητα των εισόδων RJ11 και RJ45, προφανώς δεν έτυχε ποτέ να σας έρθει κανένα spike από τον ΟΤΕ λόγω κεραυνού ή ηλεκτρονικής καταιγίδας... Άλλωστε τα 25-50V DC που έχει το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ, ως DC μπορούν να γίνουν αρκετά επικίνδυνα.

-Κ.

----------


## papashark

> Όσο για την χρησιμοτητα των εισόδων RJ11 και RJ45, προφανώς δεν έτυχε ποτέ να σας έρθει κανένα spike από τον ΟΤΕ λόγω κεραυνού ή ηλεκτρονικής καταιγίδας... Άλλωστε τα 25-50V DC που έχει το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ, ως DC μπορούν να γίνουν αρκετά επικίνδυνα.
> 
> -Κ.


Εκτός από κάτι καμένα 900+, κάρτες δικτύου, switch, καμένα όλα από κεραυνό, έχω και ένα εσωτερικό μοντεμάκι φορητού, καμένο από υπέρταση σε γραμμή του ΟΤΕ στην επαρχία, από καταιγίδα....

(τα πρώτα ήταν αυτά που έκαναν το κακό να τριτώσει με τους κεραυνούς και τις καταιγίδες)

----------


## demisone

to paradokso (?) einai oti egw exw dei na kaigontai mono modems se upologisth apo kakokairia kai oxi pc!!! euxomai na mhn dw na kaigetai pc suntoma h alhtheia einai apla thelw na katalhksw sth xrhsimothta ths prostasias ths thlefwnikhs grammhs.....  ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

pedia kai ego me ta 2 APC pou exo edo kai ligo kero ime poli kala!

Sinmera me piran kai apo ton pouliadi gia na pao na paro to kalodio RJ45 to COM giati to ena ups ine na dini USB kai ego to ithela gia linux p200  ::  

kai sigritika me mustek enos filou kratane trela poli ora! me ta idia fortia!

----------

